# Missed a FREE tractor



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

There was a "FREE" John Deere lawn tractor in the local newspaper yesterday. I called when I got home from work and my wife had pointed it out to me. I was the 75th caller according to the guy and it was long gone. I hope I didn't miss a chance to get a 318 or 140H3 for free. He didn't know what the model number was, so I'll never know.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

The early bird gets the worm (or in this case the deere)


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry you missed out Joe. Better luck next time. I hate when that happens!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I picked up a new tractor today, driving down the road and saw a sign on the side of a 318 that said "Free". It's almost new and runs like new... okay, just kidding.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Joe i hate that you miss out. BUT are you sure that wasnt your wife giving yours away


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *I picked up a new tractor today, driving down the road and saw a sign on the side of a 318 that said "Free". It's almost new and runs like new... okay, just kidding. *


Glad to see you back and posting Toba...haven't seen much of you lately....did Jody run you off?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That says something for the Deere name....75 callers...WoW


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

75 calls on a tractor described as needing some TLC and no model number given. I don't even know if it had a mower deck.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe,
Probably the guy who took the ad info got the tractor before it was even printed!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Joe,
> Probably the guy who took the ad info got the tractor before it was even printed! *


 :ditto: I with sixchows if it was me taking the call for the ad i would have ask the guy where and when he wanted me to pick it up


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Glad to see you back and posting Toba...haven't seen much of you lately....did Jody run you off? *


Just been real busy. There was so many post updates that I couldn't read all of them and get up to date so I stayed out of topics that I didn't have much to contribute.


----------

